# My first Wrap ever.



## Just_Me (Feb 7, 2008)

ok well besides sitting at home being bored I figured I would try rod wrapping. So here ya go my very first wrap without a machine. I know this is nothing like alot of you guys here but just you wait cause a new monster has been woke and it wants to wrap rods now.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Not bad at all, watch out, wrapping is VERY addicitve


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

looks great for the first time.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Not bad at all.

But,as stated, Now you are addicted  It only takes one taste :beer:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks good to me! Welcome to the dark side.


----------

